# Tauch-UVC-Fragen



## CrimsonTide (15. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mir dann mal eine neue UVC anschaffen und habe versucht, mich schlau zu machen.

Jetzt denke ich mir, dass für einen ca. 25 m³-Teich (inkl. 2 Filter-IBC) eine 30W Tauch-UVC ausreichend wäre. 40W kosten nur ein paar Euro mehr, also wäre auch diese drinnen.

Kennt jemand Rota (gibts eigentlich günstig bei http://www.aquarium.lu)? Gibts Erfahrungen damit?

Normalerweise platziert man die Tauch-UVC ja in der Pumpenkammer (200 l Tonne), aber schadet die dauernde UV-Strahlung nicht der Pumpe (vor allem den Plastikteilen .. habe eine O*** Optimax)? Es wäre vermutlich besser, die Pumpe außerhalb der Kammer zu betreiben oder? So eine Regentonne kann man ja nach ein paar Jahren problemlos austauschen ...

Könnte man die UVC auch in den 2. IBC mit Helix hängen, wenn man im IBC eine Extrakammer mit Plexiglas abtrennt oder schadet hier die Strahlung den guten Bakterien im Bio-Filter (was ich stark annehme)?

Danke für Eure Tipps! :gdaumen


----------



## sternhausen (15. März 2010)

*AW: Tauch-UVC-Fragen*

Hallo Aaron

Ob eine Tauch UVC, Plastik (so wie du es beschreibst) schadet oder nicht, das komt drauf an welches Plastik du meinst, wie groß der Abstand ist und welche Tauch UVC du verwendest.

Zum Helix würde ich keine UVC hängen, da wie du richtig erkannt hast deinen Bakterien verbraten wirst.

Grüße Reinhard


----------



## CrimsonTide (16. März 2010)

*AW: Tauch-UVC-Fragen*

Danke für die Rückmeldung ... 

naja, welches Plastik ... eine 200l Regentonne als Pumpenkammer.
Abstand der Tauch-UVC wäre ca. 25-30 cm vom Tonnenrand

Welche UVC? Weiß ich noch nicht ... habe mir mal die Rota mit 30W angesehen ... ich hab gehofft, dass jemand schon Erfahrung damit hat.


----------



## fbschroeder (16. März 2010)

*AW: Tauch-UVC-Fragen*

Hallo Aaron,
die von Dir favorisierte Tauch-UVC habe ich auch im Einsatz. Aus meiner Sicht ist das Teil top. Die neueste Version hat nun auch eine VA-Verschraubung. Ich kann das Teil wirklich empfehlen.
Gruß
Schroedi


----------



## sternhausen (16. März 2010)

*AW: Tauch-UVC-Fragen*

Hallo Aaron

Es ist schwierig jetzt aus der Ferne über die Qualität deiner Regentonne zu urteilen.
Wenn es aer so eine normale 08/15 Regentone aus dem Baumarkt ist, hätte ich schon Befürchtungen.
Die andere Seite ist aber auch wieder die, wenn die Tonne so eine "billige" ist könnte man ja auch von Zeit zu Zeit die Tonne erneuern, ist natürlch auch abhängig davon was du alles an die Tonne dran gemacht hast, mit anderen Worten wie hoch der tatsächliche Aufwand des Tonnen erneuern ist.
Die von dir genannte UVC kenne ich nicht persönlich, nur vom hören.
Dazu möchte ich aber nichts sagen, da ich nur über Dinge rede, die ich persönlich kenne oder wo ich den Ursprung der Aussagen auch vertrauen kann.

Grüße Reinhard


----------



## CrimsonTide (16. März 2010)

*AW: Tauch-UVC-Fragen*

@Schrödi: Danke, freut mich, dass es schon einen Erfahrungswert gibt 

@Reinhard: ja, ist so eine günstige, aber eigentlich recht stabile aus dem Baumarkt. Kostet ca. 15,- ... das war auch mein Gedanke, dass man die ja ohne Riesenaufwand austauschen könnt, denn es geht ja nur eine Tankdurchführung rein und eine zur direkt angeschlossenen/trocken aufgestellten Pumpe wieder raus. Man müsste nur die Tankdurchführungen abschrauben und an der neuen Tonne anbringen ... wenn ich das alle paar Jahre mal machen muss, könnt ich damit leben


----------



## fbschroeder (16. März 2010)

*AW: Tauch-UVC-Fragen*

Hallo nochmal,
über diese UVC wurde in einigen anderen Foren schon ausführlich diskutiert. Für den Preis kannst Du die bedenkenlos kaufen.
Zum Thema Tonne:
Um den Kunststoff vor Zerstörung zu schützen kannst Du die Tonne von innen auch mit stabiler Silberfolie auskleiden (bekleben). Das schützt zum einen den Kunststoff und hat zum anderen eine Reflektionswirkung, was den Nutzen der UVC-Strahlung zusätzlich unterstützt.
Gruß
Schroedi


----------



## CrimsonTide (23. März 2010)

*AW: Tauch-UVC-Fragen*

Habe mittlerweile eine 40W Rota Tauch-UVC bestellt und harre der Lieferung 

Die Tonne/Pumpenkammer würde ich gerne mit Folie bekleben, aber ich weiß nicht wirklich, wo ich eine stabile Folie her bekomme ... bei Baumärkten bin ich da leider an die falsche Adresse geraten? 

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wo man so eine Folie bekommt?


----------



## Digicat (23. März 2010)

*AW: Tauch-UVC-Fragen*

Servus Aaron

Schau mal unter Heizkörperfolie ... vielleicht so eine Idee


----------



## CrimsonTide (23. März 2010)

*AW: Tauch-UVC-Fragen*



Digicat schrieb:


> Schau mal unter Heizkörperfolie



oder scheinbar auch Reflexionsfolie genannt!

Danke Helmut!


----------



## drwr (23. März 2010)

*AW: Tauch-UVC-Fragen*

Hallo,

es kommt bei einer UVC darauf an was ich damit machen will.
Willst Du den Keimdruck im Teich senken mußt Du Dir Gedanken machen welches der Keim mit der geringsten Teilungszeit ist. Dann mußt Du unterhalb dieses Zeitfensters das ganze Teichvolumen durchpumpen. Dabei reicht die Wirkung der Lampe bei einer 30 - 40 Watt UVC-Leistung !!! nicht die Lampenleistung , denn die wird mit dem Vorschaltgerät angegeben ungefähr in einem Radius von 20 cm um die Röhre. Meist haben Tauch UVC  ca. 100 Watt aber in dem Fall nur ca 20 Watt UVC Leistung - und das ist der wichtige Leistungsparameter.
Dabei funktioniert nur eine AmalgamUVC mit der Wellenlänge 254 nm , denn nur die knackt die Bakterienzellwand.
Willst Du nur Algen damit bekämpfen geht nahezu jede Lampe aber nicht alle Algen sind mit UVC knackbar.
Vorallem aber schau nie mit bloßem Auge in die UVC, die würde auch Deine Netzhaut knacken ( am einfachsten Schutzbrille z.B. Schweißerbrille )
Ich persönlich halte eine UVC  nur zum Einsatz gegen Algen für Spielerei und schade um´s Geld, aber vielleicht hab ich nur zu wenig .
Bei mir läuft die TauchUVC seit zwei Jahren ohne Auswirkung auf den Kunststoff.
Ich habe sie in ein 120 er Abflußrohr eingebaut, denn damit wirkt sie auf alles vorbeifließende Wasser und durch die Länge der Röhre ist die Einwirkzeit gewährleitet. Sollt sich der Kunststoff verändern müßte ich nur dieses Teilstück des Ablaufrohres ersetzen
Gruß Wolfgang


----------

